
WaitressTip Pro Calculator Android App - futurelabs
Kindly, check the new app which i developed to calculate tip in pro way!
.....<p><pre><code>  So you’re in doubt, waitress stand in front of you and you don’t know how much tip he or she deserves, don’t worry!
</code></pre>
WaitressTip Pro Calculator will help you, The Pro way to calculate any waitress tip fee. Your time Matter!.<p>Real-time Tip and Final Bill Calculation.
Fast seek-bar to add a tip percent quickly, no clutter, Professional yet simple straight forward app.<p>Small size 1.7 mega.<p>Decide the waitress Tip By :<p><pre><code>    Time Waiting for service to be ready!!
    Introduction Level (Friendly, Special, Opinion)
    Availability (Bad, OK, Good )
    Problem Solving: suggestions - (Bad, OK, Good )

</code></pre>
<i></i>Dark Theme For Night View
<i></i>Settings Section:  Set default values.
<i></i>Request app in your language<p>Get The App Now From Play Store:<p>[https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=excitingfuturelabs.com.waitresstipprocalculator]<p>Developed by: Exciting Future labs ©
======
a3n
Round the bill up or down to the nearest $1, $5 or $10, depending on your
mood. Say $40.

Minimum acceptable service = 10%, shift the decimal point. Done. $4.

Average service, 15%, add half. $6.

Above average, 20%, double. $8.

If the final answer is not an even $, round up or down.

I'm sure it's a great app, I hope it does well, but the above is the upper
limit of how much I want to think about a tip, particularly since I minimize
the number of apps I put on my phone.

~~~
futurelabs
Thanks, Thanks a lot for your kind review and suggestions i will consider
those notes with next updates (In Shaa Allah).

About tip percentage and another behavior measurements all can be configured
as you prefer in setting menu ..

and you can always enter the tip percent directly from its respective field.

already published a new free version, would you like to take a look at:)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=excitingfuture...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=excitingfuturelabs.com.waitresstipprocalculatorfree)

